# Asus Vg27Ah und TriDef 3d -- Problem mit der 3D wiedergabe



## Berakestor (24. Dezember 2013)

Fröhliche Weihnachten  , 
Ich denke nicht das ich Heute noch auf Hilfe treffe, aber ich frage Trotzdem mal..  
Ich habe vor 2 Wochen extra noch einmal mit dem Asus Support gesprochen, und mir wurde gesagt das der Asus VG27AH mit HD3D klar kommt. Das machen alle anderen Asus Bildschirme nicht! :/ 
So nun habe ich den *Asus VG27AH* vor 2 Stunden bekommen und versuche dieses Sch*ß 3D zum laufen zu kriegen.
Ich habe eine *PowerColor R9 280X *in meinem System Verbaut, *HD3D fähig*! 
Ich habe mir nun auch noch TriDef 3D geholt (14Tage Test Version). Ich sollte davor noch sagen das ich zum Beispiel bei Bf3, unter den Druck des normalen 3D Bildschirm Knopfes das Bild nur verschwommen wird, mit Brille wird es zwar klarer ist aber immer noch nicht schön, und ein 3D Effekt ist auch nicht zu erkennen. Auf dem Desktop ist ein Leichter Tiefen 3D Effekt zu erkennen aber auch ziemlich unscharf (wird beim wechsel der Sitzposition besser/schlechter aber richtig gut wird es nie! -.- 
So TriDef 3D läuft aber auch nicht richtig, wenn ich (Anhang) aufgewählt habe sagt er mir im Hauptmenü das meine Grafikkarte nicht Hd3D fähig ist, was sie ja ist. 
Kriege jetzt diese Datei nicht hochgeladen.. Ach egal aber .. Hat vllt jemand den Asus Vg27AH und nutzt TriDef 3D und kann mir seine Einstellungen sagen oder hat das Programm auch und weiss wie ich das einstellen muss..
Ich weiss nicht ob ihr hier durch meine Frage noch durchsteigt oder nicht .. Wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm..  Hoffe aber das mir vielleicht irgentwer helfen kann..  
Ansonsten noch Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2013)

AMDs HD3D geht glaub ich nur per Display-Port - hast Du das, oder nutzt Du HDMI bzw. DVI? 

 Was für eine Art von Brille hast Du denn? Eine Shutterbrille oder eine mit so zwei unterschiedlich farbigen Gläsern?

 Hier steht zudem Nvidia 3D Vision versus AMD HD3D: 18 Spiele im Test - 3D-Gaming Heute  dass es wohl je nach Spiel/Anwendung auch sein kann, dass TriDef3D oder IZ3D oder das Spiel selbst die nötige "Software" ist. Vlt lies mal in dem Artikel, ob Du da Hinweise findest auf die Lösung des Problems.


----------



## Berakestor (24. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> AMDs HD3D geht glaub ich nur per Display-Port - hast Du das, oder nutzt Du HDMI bzw. DVI?
> 
> Was für eine Art von Brille hast Du denn? Eine Shutterbrille oder eine mit so zwei unterschiedlich farbigen Gläsern?
> 
> Hier steht zudem Nvidia 3D Vision versus AMD HD3D: 18 Spiele im Test - 3D-Gaming Heute  dass es wohl je nach Spiel/Anwendung auch sein kann, dass TriDef3D oder IZ3D oder das Spiel selbst die nötige "Software" ist. Vlt lies mal in dem Artikel, ob Du da Hinweise findest auf die Lösung des Problems.



Ich nutze DVI, habe irgendwo mal gelesen das das besser für 3D sein soll.. Weis aber nicht ob das stimmt HDMI füllt aus irgendein Grund die 27Zoll nicht aus, ist aber glaub ich  Einstellungssache: Ich habe eine einfach Shutter Brille, also die leichten mit 2 Grauen Gläsern wie aus dem Kino Ich werade aber aufjedefall einmal den Artikel lesen ..


----------

